# Killer on the lose......Who is it?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a betta, a scarlet badis, a kuhli loach, 3 endlers, and 2 neons. I found the remains of the shrimp in my badis' territory. Who do you think it is? I doubt the betta did it because he only stays by the heater.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

All of those fish will eat inverts if they can catch them. There is also a "monkey see, monkey do" thing. Once one fish discovers something is food, they all learn. I wouldn't expect removing the culprit would save the next shrimp. Keep a separate shrimp tank and breed some to feed.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

wait, badis are shrimp eaters?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

The shrimp may have died and been scavenged afterwards as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> It is a small, predatory fish that feeds on tiny invertebrates


the adults may be bigger than will fit in the mouth. But don't expect baby shrimp to survive.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

4 hours after placed in the tank? No way.


----------

